
Can Turkey’s Republic Survive Erdogan’s Purge? - chishaku
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2016-07-21/can-turkey-s-republic-survive-erdogan-s-purge
======
Fej
"So this is how liberty dies. With thunderous applause."

This is history in the making.

------
joshstrange
Well I'd like to read the rest of this but the page has refreshed on me 3
times and I'm not even halfway through...

------
criley2
Is this a Betteridge situation?

>Betteridge's law of headlines is an adage that states: "Any headline that
ends in a question mark can be answered by the word no."

Seems like Bloomberg already knows the answer!

~~~
ivl
This is one of the cases where I actually think this is a meaningful question.

The number of people removed from any positions of power in this purge is
terrifying. It's a total power grab. It could even lead to the transformation
of Turkey, from a secular state to an Islamic one.

~~~
meira
Not to defend Erdogan, but if the coup were succesful the same or worae purge
would have happened, by the hand of a not elected president. I wish Dilma
Rousseff had done the same here in Brazil, but she didn't and our republic
isn't surviving the purge.

